# Crusher Joe Ostall, Gadfly & Skateboy



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

These are 3 crusher Joe robot hunter kits that I finished over the last few weeks. They are from the mid '80's but very well engineered and easy to put together and good fun! I also have the 1/500 Minerva ship to do soon.

Comments or questions welcome.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cool!! I'm painting my Gadfly with Alcad chrome. Nice to see a built up version here. I also have the big Cordoba about 50% completed.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I love those,one of my favorite anime.I have all the models.alexander


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Cool, I had never seen those before. The Alcad would look good !


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you for the kind comments Folks. Alclad chrome is great, used it on my Naboo ship in the sci fi forum (where I meant to post these..) One word of warning tho', it shows every little flaw - But you wont have many on the Gadfly, it goes together well.

Cheers Geoff


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Geoff- I have assembled the gadfly and painted the base black coat on it. I left the wings off until final assembly after painting. The Crusher Joe series are, for the most part, cheap and fun little kits to build.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Please post pics when done!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I worked on it last night so it shouldn't be long. BTW, I have the bigger Harpy and Siren too.


----------

